# RPG WRITER for PLANET MILLENNIUM ROLEPLAY WORLD



## Gametasia

*PLANET MILLENNIUM* *ROLEPLAY WORLD *
*RPG WRITER WANTED*

Announcing a call for creative roleplay game writers! I am looking for a co-writer or a team of writers to create a roleplay game module entitled:  _Planet Millennium: RolePlay World – Crater of Chaos_.
The adventure will be based on the world and characters of Planet Millennium, structured around the Paizo Pathfinder system. To get an idea of the scope of the project, please visit our websites at:
Planet-Millennium
Gametasia

Your submission must consist of three components:

*Cover Letter:* Introduce yourself and discuss a brief evaluation of Planet Millennium based on your review of the websites listed above. 

*Resume:* A description of your relevant RPG writing and professional experience. Please include your full legal name, physical mailing address, email address, and a contact phone number. You must be 18 years of age or older.

*Writing Sample:* Provide a description and stat block for a single character in a Planet Millennium setting, your choice.

If you are interested in co-writing a _Planet Millennium: RolePlay World_ adventure with me, please send an electronic package to: Mel Wayne at gametasia (dot) com

Namaste,

Mel Wayne
Creator of Imaginary Places
​


----------



## pickin_grinnin

What compensation range are you considering?


----------



## Gametasia

*Compensation*

Hello Grinnin_Pickin,
I will compensate top pay for top work.
Please send a resume or sample if interested.

Namaste,
Mel Wayne


----------



## pickin_grinnin

...and what do you consider "top pay?"


----------



## J. L. Duncan

pickin_grinnin said:


> ...and what do you consider "top pay?"




This would be my questions as well...


----------

